# ? Hood requirements for Kettle Corn Popper



## gbhammer (Jan 12, 2012)

Has anyone had to deal with Kettle Corn Poppers? I have someone that wants to put 8 or 9 Kettle Corn Poppers in a building. They will have lids and automatic stirring devices.

I am unsure how an ansul sytem would even work if a type 1 hood is required.


----------



## cheyer (Jan 12, 2012)

Have not dealt with these before, but it begs the question ....grease laden vapors?..manufacturers requirements? ....if a hood system was installed either by mfg. or code requirement....would the agent be able to reach the product?


----------



## north star (Jan 12, 2012)

*+ + +*

gbhammer,

Has the "someone" provided any appliance literature to you for

review / approval?

You know how we are on here!.......We request more information

on the kettle corn popper appliance, and other details [ EX:

electric or gas, ...size of kettles, ...other ].

*+ + +*


----------



## gbhammer (Jan 12, 2012)

View attachment 1179

	

		
			
		

		
	
 I am not so good at posting images so hope this worked.

View attachment 517


View attachment 517


/monthly_2012_01/572953c280492_kettlecorn2.jpg.d36e7814c9cd19ddb74ce61e07024eeb.jpg


----------



## north star (Jan 12, 2012)

*& &*



From the 2006 IMC, Ch. - Definitions: *MEDIUM-DUTY COOKING APPLIANCE.*

Medium-duty cooking appliances include electric discrete element ranges (with

or without oven), electric and gas hot-top ranges, electric and gas griddles,

electric and gas double-sided griddles, electric and gas fryers (including open

deep fat fryers, donut fryers, kettle fryers, and pressure fryers), electric

and gas pasta cookers, electric and gas conveyor pizza ovens, electric and

gas tilting skillets (braising pans) and electric and gas rotisseries.

What does the manufacturer's literature / installation requirements say?

I would be asking for a "proposed" appliance layout as well......Initially, it

sounds as though they will indeed have grease laden vapors that would

require the Type I hood & suppression system.

FWIW, I too have not had any experience with these type of appliances.

** **


----------



## mark handler (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes heavy grease laden vapors.


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2012)

Sounds like with the way the imc is written today type I with a system

Not the same but the pressure deep fat fryers are protected, even though when cooking the lid is closed, but the potential is there when the lid is open and grease is exposed

Plus those kettle popcorn cookers make a mess


----------



## gbhammer (Jan 12, 2012)

I have to agree but what about when it is tipped to pour the popped corn out and it swings 3' into the air


----------



## fireguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Not all appliances have been tested to UL 300 standards.   Some mfrs of suppression systems will give you a letter "Based upon our experiences, this should protect your az.  If you are sued, you are in deep doo-doo"  Or similar words.  Ansul and Amerex have a design that has hte nozzles protecting the cooking line by using nozzles about 20" apart. Amerex calls their system "Zone Defense", don't remember what Ansul calls their system.


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> I have to agree but what about when it is tipped to pour the popped corn out and it swings 3' into the air


Not sure if you are directing it to my reply, but if on fire may stay in that position or the person may drop it back down

Either way system will discharge fuel source will be shut off

So either fire will go out or be minimized

Still needs protection


----------



## gbhammer (Jan 12, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> Not sure if you are directing it to my reply, but if on fire may stay in that position or the person may drop it back down Either way system will discharge fuel source will be shut off
> 
> So either fire will go out or be minimized
> 
> Still needs protection


what I am driving at is the the flame source is near the bottom of the kettle the nozzles will need to be like 6' almost above that source because of a need for clearance when the kettle swings up.


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2012)

Not really depending on the kettle layout they can angle them

A good extinguishing company will be able to pipe it

Your not always going for the flame source, plus that will be eliminated once the system activates


----------



## north star (Jan 12, 2012)

**** **

When the kettle(s) are tipped up, the location of the nozzles would

have to be located so that the kettle(s) would not obstruct their

discharge pattern.....Either by angled install, or multi-nozzle

install, and yes, the fuel supply would need to be stopped upon

activation.....Also, refer to Section 904.11.5.2 [ `06 IFC ] for the

[ required ] Type "K" portable fire extinguishers near these

kettles.

** **


----------



## mark handler (Jan 12, 2012)

We recommend an exhaust hood (at least 4' x 4') over the popping unit, plus an approximately 2,000 CFM (cubic feet per minute) exhaust fan. Any local HVAC contractor should be able to provide assistance with this. Local fire codes may require an ANSUL fire suppression system in the hood. Contact your fire marshal for local codes. While popping, smoke and grease will rise from the kettle, therefore proper ventilation is required.

http://www.northbendoriginals.com/electric.html


----------



## fireguy (Jan 13, 2012)

The fire suppression system is also supposed to shut off the heat source.


----------

